# la riapparizione



## darkside (17 Aprile 2012)

ieri è riapparso.... all'inizio solo per chiedermi cose del lavoro e io ho risposto con freddezza.....e dopo la seconda telefonata scatta l'sms.
_è inutile che fai l'incazzata, ho avuto casini e non ti ho potuto scrivere....se vuoi ci vediamo così ne parliamo_
 certo come no... e io sono stupida no??? :ira:

_siamo al lavoro quindi mantengo un atteggiamento professionale, non mi devi ne voglio nessuna spiegazione. tranquillo non sono incazzata.

_No figurati non sono incazzata..... sono furiosa!!!!!ma cosa credi di poter sparire così senza neanche una spiegazione e pretendi pure che io faccia la simpatica o la carina con te?!?!Oggi ritorna all'attacco... mi chiama in ufficio ... va beh relax ....devo stare tranquilla... e rispondo.
telefonata tranquilla .....
_sei riuscita a sistemare quel documento?_

_no ,però visto che è semplice vengo giu e ti spiego come fare spiego così la prossima volta fai da solo...._.

Ha un attimo di esitazione.... 

ah si??
_
No anzi te lo invio non ho tempo adesso.
_ti dico che vengo a trovarti e tu che fai? devi pensarci??? 

_No dai ti aspetto
_
e già decidi tu ora? aspetta aspetta....e infatti... dopo due ore arriva sms

_io vado ci vediamo dopo.....bacio

_e sai cosa me ne frega?cosa credevi che sarei venuta da te??_
Cos'è una domanda o un'informazione?

Volevo solo avvisarti.... bacio

Grazie 

_Dopo qualche ora altro sms: _io sono qui.....

Cos'è un'altra info o un'invito???

Un'invito.... ti aspetto .....


_E adesso??:scared:va beh vado.....
apro la porta e me lo trovo li dietro...mi tira dentro e quasi mi salta addosso!!!
lo caccio.... ma lui continua
lo ricaccio.... si allontana sorride e mi da una pacca sul culo.

_Allora? cos'hai?
_Bella domanda.... non lo so neanch'io.... o meglio forse lo so... non ho iù voglia di continuare, è possibile?
_
perchè me lo chiedi? non ho nulla... o meglio io non so questa storia è un casino... insomma lavoriamo nello stesso posto.
_
_ma dai?
_fai pure lo spiritoso???
_ma che problema c'è, se facciamo tutto fuori di qui...._

E già se solo sapesse il mio casino......


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

_E già se solo sapesse il mio casino......

_Basta dirglielo

Cattivk

P.S. Sono curioso... motivo della sparizione????


----------



## darkside (18 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1237 ha detto:
			
		

> _E già se solo sapesse il mio casino......
> 
> _Basta dirglielo
> 
> ...


ma credo che ormai dirglielo abbia poca importanza.... non credo di avere più voglia di continuare.....con lui....

motivo della sparizione?
lei gli ha fatto una sorpresa ed è andata a prenderlo in aeroporto per stare tutto il giorno con lui....


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1260 ha detto:
			
		

> ma credo che ormai dirglielo abbia poca importanza.... non credo di avere più voglia di continuare.....con lui....


Risolto il problema... 

fino alla prox volta che lo vedi :mrgreen:



			
				darkside;bt1260 ha detto:
			
		

> motivo della sparizione?
> lei gli ha fatto una sorpresa ed è andata a prenderlo in aeroporto per stare tutto il giorno con lui....


.... e non ha trovato 1 minuto per mandarti un sms del tipo "Problema imprevisto mi faccio vivo io appena posso. Non rispondere"


Cattivik


----------



## darkside (18 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1262 ha detto:
			
		

> Risolto il problema...
> 
> fino alla prox volta che lo vedi :mrgreen:
> *ma non credo sai.... ormai non mi fa più venire i brividi......*
> ...


infatti....... ma secondo me aveva un po si scazzo con me e allora è sparito, non ci credo molto alla storiella che mi ha raccontato


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1263 ha detto:
			
		

> *ma non credo sai.... ormai non mi fa più venire i brividi......*


Cosa non fa una buona giacca....



			
				darkside;bt1263 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti....... ma secondo me aveva un po si scazzo con me e allora è sparito, non ci credo molto alla storiella che mi ha raccontato


Dunque punto e a capo!

Cattivik (come secondo nikname "a capo" :mrgreen


----------



## darkside (18 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1265 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa non fa una buona giacca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma per caso ci stai a provà????:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1267 ha detto:
			
		

> ma per caso ci stai a provà????:mrgreen:


Io!!!! No ma che scherzi.... 
:fischio:


Cattivik


----------



## darkside (18 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1269 ha detto:
			
		

> Io!!!! No ma che scherzi....
> :fischio:
> 
> 
> Cattivik


così a scatola chiusa...?
se lo sa Tebe......


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1274 ha detto:
			
		

> così a scatola chiusa...?
> se lo sa Tebe......



Certo se no che gusto c'è... il pericolo è il mio mestiere...

Cattivik


----------

